

Inspiring website built in HTML5, could you do this in Flash? - vondip
http://www.kulu.lu/devunplugged/

======
T-zex
Too heavy for my mac mini :(

~~~
vondip
Html 5 features powerful gpu hardware acceleration. If you really want to
enjoy the new power of html 5 websites, upgrade to IE 9 or Firefox 4.

